# Horizontal wind turbine for your roof or backyard.



## Drachir (Apr 21, 2009)

Just saw a segment on this innovative wind turbine that is so small and light it could be installed almost anywhere.  It was featured on the Canadian Science show Daily Planet.   

Doug Selsam invents a scalable mini wind turbine - TECH.BLORGE.com


----------



## BookStop (Apr 21, 2009)

I can see it now, whole neighborhoods abuzz with miny turbine encrusted roofs.


----------



## Rodders (Apr 21, 2009)

BookStop said:


> I can see it now, whole neighborhoods abuzz with miny turbine encrusted roofs.


 
How long before a thief dies in one and Health and Safety jump all over it?


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 21, 2009)

I'd never heard of carbine fiber before:


> Carbine fiber materials make the whole process possible.


Is it the organic chemistry version of gun metal? 


* Wonders if the fibres are chemically manufactured or are processed from shoots.  *


----------



## Drachir (Apr 22, 2009)

Ursa major said:


> I'd never heard of carbine fiber before:
> 
> Is it the organic chemistry version of gun metal?
> 
> ...



Poor Susan can't spell, but the turbine is an interesting concept.


----------

